# Now who said the media is always liberal?



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

http://money.cnn.com/2004/10/11/news/ne ... tm?cnn=yes


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

whoops... sorry MT. Should have looked before I posted.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> According to the report, "Stolen Honor" focuses on Kerry's antiwar testimony to Congress in 1971 and its effect on American POWs in Vietnam, and was produced independently of Sinclair.
> 
> The anti-Kerry film states that the senator's testimony hurt the American war effort and undercut morale among the troops


. 
The above quote from the article is accurate. Lets see if the report is truthful, thats what the Kerry camp is really afraid of.
Its about time our side got some help :beer: . The were so many good Democrats to choose from and you picked the worst possible one to represent you I still can't help but be amazed.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't believe that CNN put this on their website... knowing full well it will only boost the viewership of the broadcast and make it harder to elect their candidate, John Kerry......

wait a tic... Here CBS put it on their website too. So stupid of them: http://cbs.marketwatch.com/news/default ... eid=google

and on the front page, too...blah, blah, blah.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

CBS, NBC, PMSNBC, where do we end..


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

If what all he says is true let's try him (Kerry) and Hanoi Jane for war crimes :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

He has admitted to war crimes, lets put him court.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Indeed, I propose that we jail the president for snorting coke and repeat drunk driving offenses.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

boy not like a democrat to change subjects eh? Drunk driving much worse then mowing down women and children with a fully auto. 
:sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken Kerry was told by his government to mow down people with a full auto. I don't believe that Bush got a command to snort a line :roll:


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Your attempt to say that the media is not biased reminds me of the guy who was arrested for murdering 10 people and killing a dog. 
He shows up in court with 30 witnesses who claim they never saw him murder anybody while he proudly displays a live dog.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Mr. Creosote said:


> Your attempt to say that the media is not biased reminds me of the guy who was arrested for murdering 10 people and killing a dog.
> He shows up in court with 30 witnesses who claim they never saw him murder anybody while he proudly displays a live dog.


Huh?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Kerry was ordered to murder women and children? oh thats news to me :lol:


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Whatsa matter "Matt"? Go over your head?


----------



## Loomis (Oct 12, 2004)

Well boys I see that you have been visited by Creosote.Pay little attention to his rantings. He is nothing but a washed up old man with a self inflated ego.In Ohio we call him something else and it starts with an A.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Hahaha. One can always tell when the libbies hemis get flared up. They garner info from a previous post and attempt to deceive. Got 'em puckered up pretty good did I? Hee hee.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Mr. Creosote said:


> Whatsa matter "Matt"? Go over your head?


Yes, either you went over my head or you made absolutely no sense whatsoever...I'm banking on the latter of the two. Can anyone else decipher what was quite possibly the worst analogy ever used?

p.s. why is my name in quotes "Mr. Creosote"? :roll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

BTW I agree with you; the media is definitely biased. Which way it is biased all depends on what station/network you're tuning in on...or more aptly put it all depends on WHO OWNS what station/network you are tuning in.

Real journalism in this country is dead. We've entered the age of propaganda and it's coming from both sides.


----------

